# Free Horses



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

saw this on craigslist and thought someone here might be interested


Posting for a friend: FREE HORSES!!! IN NC-- 52 thoroughbred horses need homes. Will go to Sugarcreek this Saturday for slaughter. Gentleman died, his son wants nothing to do with them. Most broodmares are broke and some are in foal weanling, yearlings, 2 yrs and 3 yrs old most are gelded. Friend of the deceased is trying to find homes. 440-463-4288 Barnesville. Please copy and paste this


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Randy Rooster said:


> saw this on craigslist and thought someone here might be interested
> 
> 
> Posting for a friend: FREE HORSES!!! IN NC-- 52 thoroughbred horses need homes. Will go to Sugarcreek this Saturday for slaughter. Gentleman died, his son wants nothing to do with them. Most broodmares are broke and some are in foal weanling, yearlings, 2 yrs and 3 yrs old most are gelded. Friend of the deceased is trying to find homes. 440-463-4288 Barnesville. Please copy and paste this


This is an old posting, happened back in February, I think ... horses are all placed. See the thread titled "52 TBs for free" below ...


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the good news- this just today showed up in my local cl - glad it all worked out!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I had someone frantically call me about this yesterday; luckily I recalled the story from a few months back and at the time I was told it was a scam of some sort. Either way, I wonder why it has resurfaced all this time later?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

becca dont feel bad I got a call too yesterday.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

beccachow said:


> I had someone frantically call me about this yesterday; luckily I recalled the story from a few months back and at the time I was told it was a scam of some sort. Either way, I wonder why it has resurfaced all this time later?


I suspect someone that isn't familiar with this sees it as an undated posting, doesn't realize it goes back to February and posts it as a new and current "emergency" ...

Real easy to happen with the social media sites, I think.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

There is no such thing as a "Free" horse.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

This has also popped up today/yesterday on our Craigslist. Someone replied asking to PLEASE stop calling. LOL


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

These days there are a ton of free horses that have nothing wrong with them. Someone I competed against in 4-h had so much trouble selling their trained, sound horses right after the closing of the slaughter houses that they put a sign on their pasture saying free horses. 3 days later instead of 3 horses they had 5 horses. Not only did the free horses not go away they gained 2 free horses. The horse market is dead in my area. You'll be lucky to get half what something would have been worth 5 years ago and if it isn't broke, including weanlings and yearlings, you'll get maybe $50-$100. Even with papers.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

akane said:


> These days there are a ton of free horses that have nothing wrong with them. Someone I competed against in 4-h had so much trouble selling their trained, sound horses right after the closing of the slaughter houses that they put a sign on their pasture saying free horses. 3 days later instead of 3 horses they had 5 horses. Not only did the free horses not go away they gained 2 free horses. The horse market is dead in my area. You'll be lucky to get half what something would have been worth 5 years ago and if it isn't broke, including weanlings and yearlings, you'll get maybe $50-$100. Even with papers.


Guess they should have specified they were free horses for the taking and not that they were wanting free horses. lol

The horse market is making a slow recovery here, still a far cry from what it used to be. I'm not seeing so many "free" horses. There are still some breeders asking 1500 for a wellbred weanling, but I'm not sure how many they're selling because they also have a pasture full of yearlings, two year old and three year olds that haven't had any hands on them. So I believe that even though they're asking that kind of price, I don't think people are buying them. Not when you can hop on craigslist and find wellbroke mature horses 2 for 500. Grade horses, but if you're just pleasure riding you're not going to pay 1000 more for papers on something you would need to wait 3 years to ride. But then again, you'll always find those few people who are willing to pay that amount and I suppose those 1 or two you sell at that price justify breeding your 12 mares back for the following year. I'm amazed they can afford it!


----------

